# Diablo 3 Gästepass gesucht



## Biggii (2. Juli 2012)

hallo ihr lieben  

da ich nun auch mal Diablo3 testen will ohne gleich viel Geld rauszuwerfen suche ich einen Gästepass 

danke im vorraus


----------

